# La Sal Premium Bear Tag



## idratherbhuntn (Sep 21, 2011)

Hey everyone, my dad called me this week and told me he finally drew the multiple season La Sal bear tag. He's pretty excited and has been applying for a long time. I'll be up front in saying we are not super familiar with area but have some friends that have hunted out there a few times. I'm just wondering if anyone has any previous experience with this hunt that could offer any advice. Also any realistic expectations of what kind of bear we should be looking for. We have experience hunting bears as a spot and stock in Montana but have never chased them here in Utah. We are generally DIY kind of guys but he is open to a guide as well.


----------



## Blackie6 (Jul 7, 2014)

There is a reason that is a hard tag to draw, there is a lot of bears! Should be an awsome hunt. Good luck.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Lots of bears. And you have all year to hunt you shouldn't have a problem find a good one.I'm jealous!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

There are tons of bears down there! Lots of great color phased ones too. Every now and then there is a great sized bear but generally they aren't that big


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

You shouldn't need a guide for this permit. Just get knowledgeable with what a big bear is compared to a juvenile of smaller bear. 

Just my opinion!


----------

